# Micro Smoker



## virgo53 (Aug 15, 2007)

My neighbor has a miniature smoker that does absolute wonders in small quantities. He has my old GOSM and is an expert griller. He got this smoker from someone who just decided he didn't need it. Brand new, Un-opened, 

we have cooked chickens, beef pork etc.. and they all came out perfect.

What is it??

RIVAL, K. C. Smoker, Model 5820, Electric Outdoor Smoker
This thing has different "rules" to use for smoking however, An 11" steel rack Aluminun water pan, Heating element with a small foot, and a very short cord. There is a suggested layout for the wood chips prior to adding the food

Quote from the manual:

"The K.C. Smoker uses low heat (200* to 250*), steam from water, and smoke from wood chips to cook meats. Water smoking produces moist meats with a mild smoke flavor and is excellent for cooking poultry and less tender cuts of beef and pork. Food needs no tending. Once food is added there is no need to add chips or water during the cooking process.

You may see and smell smoke escaping from the smoker during the first hour of cooking. The amount of smoke may decrease, but the smoke cooking process continues to produce that wonderful smoke-flavored meat"

Can not use chunks!, Suggest soaking chips overnight or at least one hour before use, It has a small bag of lava rock that you spread around evenly around and under the element, Do NOT cover element.

It provides a cooking chart and suggested amount of water for each type of meat + the approximate time to done. ONE cup of water soaked chips is all it recommends.

Have had numerous meals from this thing and each one turned out fantastic. Small? yup, Quick, Yup, Requires smaller meat sizes as an example (from the chart)

BEEF
Brisket 2-1/2 - 3 Lbs - Water 3/4 cup Time = 3-1/2 - 4 Hrs
Short ribs 2-2-1/2 Lbs - Water 1/2 cup Time = 2 - 2- 1/2 Hrs
Roast (boneless) 2 -1/2 - 3 - 1/2 Lbs Water - 3/4 cup Time = 2- 1/2 - 3 Hrs.

Other suggestions for other types of meat and fish are in the chart.

We have used 4 of the many recipes for rubs and sauces it comes with and we both are writing them down so we don't lose them, The are great recipes, very tasty.

If some one desires to cook for 2 or just for themselves. This thing is ideal. Dorms? apartments? small smoked meat for a small gathering.

Everything we have tried has come out great, Never would have beleived it when we first saw it and fired it up. Thought it was a "Joke" smoker. You Know, someone had something to sell and someone bought it. This thing works exceedingly well, with smaller cuts of meat, (one whole chicken fills it up) and vegetables did just fine also.

Cost????
have to go online and look it up, he got it free, best cost to have !!

Googled around and found rectangular items fitting the description. The one we used is round. Can't find the round one yet, still looking, Price on rectangular one is about $80.00

Mike


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 15, 2007)

sounds like a great one to take camping  Pics please


----------



## virgo53 (Aug 15, 2007)

searched all over the net. Found the one we used was a 1991 version, New type is rectangular and states a 20 Lbs turkey could be cooked..

We apparently have one that was stored very well and is no longer found at retail outlets (so far).

Workin on pix, haven't figured out how to yet, My laptop has conditions attached to it that I do not control. will try home comp.

Mike


----------



## placebo (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like you should be sharing some of that smoked meat with your IT folks!


----------



## kueh (Aug 15, 2007)

You can find new ones at Walmart, well at least here.  About 80$ Can.  THis should work in theory. but still you have to use it outside.








http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5902599


----------



## cindyl (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi:

I just got a Rival 5820 outdoor electric smoker at a yard sale, and it has no instruction booklet.  The comments you wrote are very helpful, but I could use a bit more instruction, as I have no experience.  I take it you spread the lava rock around the bottom, and put the element on top, then you put the metal tray on top of that and put a bit of water in it, put the moistened wood chips in the water?, then put the rack on top, put the meat on the rack and the lid on the smoker and plug it in?

How long do you let it cook?  Can or should I cook without water?  How does that change the process?  Do the moistened wood chips sit in the pan and become dried out?  How large a piece of meat or small a piece of fish can you put in?  Does that change the time?  Do you throw out the wood chips each time and put in a cup of new ones?  Do you ever get rid of the lava rock?  Can you clean the element?  Anything else you can think of that I should know?

Thanks

Cindy


----------



## tkowalyk (Aug 12, 2010)

I just got one of these used on ebay after seeing one at an Airstream Rally -- it turns out  some awesome food.

The one I got did not come with a water tray.  I am familiar with water smokers, and can use an aluminum cake pan. The question is...where does the tray rest above the heating element?

Could you post a picture, or a diagram from the manual...or at least describe it.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## deltadude (Aug 16, 2010)

check this thread out


----------



## theseabird (Oct 10, 2011)

I read your info on the kc smoker model #5820. I recently bought one and I do not have the manual for it. Is there any way you could email a copy of your neighbors manual for this unit. Or could you mail me a copy of it. I have search everwhere and cannot get one. My email is [email protected] or mailing info: Patty Shoemaker   47 Circle Dr. Port Orange, Fl. 32127. I will be eternally greatful for your help.


----------



## wantstosmoke (Jun 30, 2015)

I need some help please.  Several years ago I purchased a Rival model 5820 smoker at a garage sale.  It has never been used.  I finally decide it was time to christen it.  I got some fresh chicken breasts and soaked some wood chips and set it all up.  Since it was going take some time to smoke I had my wife finish what I had started.  When I got home she said it didn't seem like it was working.  It had tripped the ground fault.  I reset it and plugged it in again and it tripped the gfc immediately.  I tried another outlet and it tripped the gfc again.  It starts to heat and then it trips the gfc.  Any ideas?


----------



## lapo (Dec 21, 2016)

cindyl said:


> Hi:
> 
> I just got a Rival 5820 outdoor electric smoker at a yard sale, and it has no instruction booklet.  The comments you wrote are very helpful, but I could use a bit more instruction, as I have no experience.  I take it you spread the lava rock around the bottom, and put the element on top, then you put the metal tray on top of that and put a bit of water in it, put the moistened wood chips in the water?, then put the rack on top, put the meat on the rack and the lid on the smoker and plug it in?
> 
> ...


Did you ever get a copy of the manual?  I can scan mine and send it to you.


----------



## suej (Sep 11, 2017)

I unearthed one and just passed it on to my grand daughter...no longer have booklet.  Did anyone reply with instructions for the 5820?


----------



## suej (Sep 11, 2017)

Just unearthed one and gave to my grand daughter, but do not have manual either.  Anyone reply and send you copy?


----------



## trying2find (Jun 12, 2021)

smokincowboy said:


> sounds like a great one to take camping  Pics please


----------

